# Alden Brook Culvert, Sunnybank, Helmshore, Lancs - June 2009



## CHEWY (Jun 20, 2009)

Another day and another culvert.

This one takes the Alden Brook in the Sunnybank area of Helmshore 293Metres underground.

Stone arch design to start of with, then a part with a concrete roof and a concrete wall with corrugated iron section.

i enjoyed this one 




*The Pics*





















































































​


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2009)

Another delightful one, Chewy. 
I've yet to get my feet wet, in a manner of speaking, but I've come across a few down my way recently which run out to the sea. Just need to buy some wellies and psyche myself up to do one. Your pics have inspired me so I'm determined to have a go this year.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Foxy 

they're always good for a mooch and most people will find one nearby.
i just follow rivers until they disappear using the OS maps.

i started with wellies, but they always filled up after going too deep, so got chest waders for £23.99 from a fishing shop


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> ...got chest waders for £23.99 from a fishing shop



Ah, there are a few of them around here, so I might follow your example. Only problem is, I have to get a bus to the said culverts! 
Strategy is called for...or dutch courage!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 20, 2009)

*Nothing wrong with getting the bus to play in some culverts *









​


----------



## james.s (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a nice culvert!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks James 

It was one of the better ones i've done.
bit rocky and some build ups of crap that had been carried through.
adds to the fun climbing over it all


----------



## james.s (Jun 20, 2009)

It does look good, and quite old, the stuff that washed down culverts is always good  I once found a laptop!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cooool -particularly like this Culvert. No.'s 4 and one from last stand out for me, however all pics I think are well set-up


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 20, 2009)

A laptop  did it work?

Thanks LB..
i took a choice of different lighting this time.
seems a mixture of LED & Halogen works good 


better start naming these culverts seeing as there's no other reports on them..

this one shall be named "*Scalped Revel Upturn*" (anagram of "Aldens Upper Culvert")


----------



## james.s (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, it did have an awful lot of mud on it, it barely looked like a laptop anymore, it was in a bag, along with someone's lunch, must have dropped it into the infall


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 21, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> A laptop  did it work?
> 
> Thanks LB..
> i took a choice of different lighting this time.
> ...



Ahh, so that's how you achieve the lighting -sounds relatively simple, but has great effects 

Liking the name chosen -a classic!!!


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 4, 2009)

i've given names to all that i've done now..
they're anagrams of the place or road etc it goes under


----------



## james.s (Jul 5, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> i've given names to all that i've done now..
> they're anagrams of the place or road etc it goes under



Could you do anagrams for Chaddesden Culvert and Markeaton Culvert?


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 5, 2009)

Chaddesden Culvert = Unscratched Delved

Markeaton Culvert = Craven Kraut Motel


----------



## james.s (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW!! Thank you so much for that!!


----------

